# Is there anybody here waiting for the Oct-Nov DEO board meeting results?



## JOHN LEE 27 (7 Sep 2004)

Is there anybody here waiting for the Oct-Nov DEO board  meeting results?   :crybaby:


----------



## Reid (7 Sep 2004)

I am waiting for the results, but apparently my security clearance is still pending so I think I may have missed this board sitting. I applied DEO Reg. Infantry as first choice with Artillery as my second. I applied in Hamilton, where did you apply, and for what trades? Do you, or anyone else, know the start dates of the next few officer cadet courses in St. Jean? 

     Reid


----------



## DrSize (7 Sep 2004)

Reid you will be considered for that selection as long as your file is complete by Oct/Nov....does anyone know the exact deadline date????

I am hoping to have my file complete for that selection but have run into a problem with my medical that I am waiting to hear back on.  I believe the date for St Jean will be in January sometime for this selection of officer cadets....


----------



## Bograt (7 Sep 2004)

My file is waiting for November's Board. 

The CFRC office has been fantastic making sure I have all the T's crossed and I's dotted. I hope to see y'all at BOTC in January.


----------



## Born2Fly (7 Sep 2004)

I want to make the board in November.


My file isn't there yet, but I've been pressing the CFRC to get it moving.


----------



## Righty (7 Sep 2004)

so your not an officer cadet....


you shouldn't have that in your avatar


----------



## rdschultz (8 Sep 2004)

Good luck everybody.


----------



## Bobby147 (10 Sep 2004)

Hi Hoser....

How long did it take in your case for Security Clearance???

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## Kevin_B (10 Sep 2004)

I know you arn't asking me but mine took exactly 2 weeks.


----------



## rdschultz (10 Sep 2004)

I'm not sure specifically, but no less than 3 weeks, and no longer than 5 weeks.


----------



## JOHN LEE 27 (16 Sep 2004)

I have some unofficial info about openings for fall Board.

I "heard"  zero  positions available for CELE and AERE
              SIGNALS - 7
              MARS- 26
is there anyone out there heard the same story from your recruiters????


----------



## RAM KRISHNA (16 Sep 2004)

I called them today and the news is bad

I have no chance of getting in CELE or AERE. There are no Positions.
I want them to remove the CELE job posting from there fancy recruiting poster ( frustration)


----------



## DrSize (16 Sep 2004)

I just called and apparently there are 19 logistics officer positions open, so if I can get this medical issue cleared up, I think I have an extremely good shot.......now the suspense of getting my medical  back is going to kill me, I am counting on getting a letter saying their is some issue and hopefully I can clear the issue up....


----------



## Bobby147 (26 Sep 2004)

When did you all apllied for these positions. I applied in March 2004. CFAT,Medical, interview is done but Police Clearance is pending. It will take one year (may be more) as I was born not born in Canada. It sux...  :crybaby:


----------



## Kevin_B (27 Sep 2004)

I started on May 31 and was merit listed on Sept 20. So I guess I shouldn't complain about waiting...


----------



## Bobby147 (28 Sep 2004)

Hi Kevin,

What trade you applied for???

Thanks in advance,

Bobby


----------



## Kevin_B (28 Sep 2004)

Armour and infantry


----------



## Bobby147 (29 Sep 2004)

Good luck all....


----------



## RDA (29 Sep 2004)

All those hoping for a *Signals Officer * job offer say "Aye"!     :warstory:

Do we know if the official date has been set for that DEO board?


----------



## JOHN LEE 27 (29 Sep 2004)

"AYe" RDA
I applied for SIGNALS too.  Board date?? but 
I know for sure the airforce board will be between Nov 8- 24, and the Army Board is before that.
cheers


----------



## Bograt (29 Sep 2004)

I have stopped looking at my calender. I am waiting for the Air crew board. I have heard that it was late September and Mid October by firends also waiting. The local CFRC office told me this past weekend that it is planned for mid October. A very good contact at NDHQ said that it was sometime in early November.

Needless to say, if we are successful we will be meeting in St. Jean in January. I am looking forward to meeting/working/grunting with/ all of you soon.


Cheers,


----------



## CL84 (29 Sep 2004)

I got the phone call yesterday. Job offer reg force 031 rcr. I accepted, gladly. Very happy about that. I will be leaving for st jean oct 31st and my course starts nov 2nd. I swear in oct 14th, downtown kitchener, ontario.


----------



## devoid (1 Oct 2004)

Still Waiting on my Medical to be returned from Bordon...I couldn't see the "Big E" clearly without my glasses so they made me  get a optomotrists test so it went off to a different medical review board that takes longer to get back to you... But My recuiter told me that I should still be added to the merit list for the oct/nov selection... My medial has been in Bordon for over a month now! I now thats nothing compared to some people but still not knowing if I'll be here for the winter or not does affect things now. Anyone else having that problem? (I told work that I applied so they don't know if I'll be there or not either...)


----------



## DrSize (1 Oct 2004)

I am more or less in the exact same boat devoid....my medical has been in Borden since August 19th and has been pending or processing for a few weeks now.....However when my medical went out for some reason that I have not been able to figure out I was given a 3 on geographical factor and you need a 2


----------



## Yoda (6 Oct 2004)

Leaving for Reg Force I will be. October 31st the date is. The train, I will be taking. An Infanteer I shall be. Yes.... :warstory:


----------



## mbhabfan (6 Oct 2004)

I hear a bit about geographical factor could someone explain what this is?  I am in Manitoba any idea what geographic factor that would be?


----------



## Bograt (7 Oct 2004)

CL84 said:
			
		

> I got the phone call yesterday. Job offer reg force 031 rcr. I accepted, gladly. Very happy about that. I will be leaving for st jean oct 31st and my course starts nov 2nd. I swear in oct 14th, downtown kitchener, ontario.



Congratulations. I was under the impression that the next BOTC was sometime in January. If the Air Board meets in mid October would the offer be for a November or January BOTC date? Any information would be appreciated. I am currently working now and would like to give my employer the heads up.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## PhilipJFry (7 Oct 2004)

031 is the infantry NCM occupation, not the officer one. It looks like CL84 is going to be an NCM.
This thread is about DEO officer candidates... From what I heard from my recruiting center,
the next BOTC is in january and the deadline for the board is November 2.,


----------



## DrSize (8 Oct 2004)

Well I have all but wrote this fall board off....no word back from my medical and even when it comes back I will most likely have to undergo some sort of tests to prove I am fine...(I stated I had a few migraine headaches when I was under the age of 5 but have not had a headache since)........Oh well gives me more time to save up cash while living at home and preparing physically for a career in the forces....Just really sucks because they apparently are taking 19 or so logistics officers so I figured I would be a a good bet unless of course there were 20 EXTREMELY competitive logistics o's applyin....


----------



## platinumfx (8 Oct 2004)

Hey dose anybody know how often in the year the review board meets, and also dose any body know if they meet for all the trades around the same time, or is it different trades at different times? Thanks for any information that anybody can give me.


----------



## DrSize (8 Oct 2004)

They meet twice a year....fall(oct) and spring(april I believe).....and BOTC for DEO takes place in Sept and Jan


----------



## platinumfx (8 Oct 2004)

thanks for the info, that's what i need to know


----------



## rdschultz (9 Oct 2004)

Good luck everybody.  If anybody has any questions about what life is like in St. Jean for the first part of IAP, I can try to answer them.  I just finished week 4, and am on leave for the weekend.


----------



## Bobby147 (9 Oct 2004)

Hi Hoser,

Congratulations for completing your basic training. 

Approximately how many people were there for Basic Training?

Bobby


----------



## hammerz (10 Oct 2004)

Has anybody heard how many positions there will be for the Armour and Infantry? :tank:


----------



## DrSize (12 Oct 2004)

Well my RC just called and I had to bring in some documents.  As it turns out they are sending my file for the board even though my medical is waiting to come back and there was an issue(3 for geographical)


----------



## RDA (12 Oct 2004)

JOHN LEE 27 said:
			
		

> "AYe" RDA
> I applied for SIGNALS too.   Board date?? but
> I know for sure the airforce board will be between Nov 8- 24, and the Army Board is before that.
> cheers



Thanks for the info John!   
I feel like a little kid counting down the days left till Christmas.... 

*DrSize*:   What is this "geographical" business you speak of???


----------



## hammerz (12 Oct 2004)

They did that to me too! I was sure the file wasn't complete. When i called my file manager, she stated that it had been sent? ???


----------



## DrSize (12 Oct 2004)

G - Geographical Factor - General

6. It is essential to know geographically where a member can perform duties without significant limitations in effectiveness and/or important health risks to self or others. Three main factors are involved in this area: 

a. Climate - Some medical conditions may limit deployment and effective employment in certain climatic zones. For example, some skin diseases may be exacerbated in hot, moist climates, while others may be aggravated in dry, cold climatic conditions. Similarly, certain peripheral vascular diseases are unfavourably affected by cold temperatures typically found in much of Canada during the winter months; 

b. Accommodation/Living Conditions - Accommodations can vary throughout the world. It may be acceptable to permit members with certain medical limitations to serve in remote areas of Canada or in foreign countries, provided they are working and living in properly controlled accommodations and have ready access to reasonable messing facilities. Conversely, even in Canada a member may be required to live in the open, work in inclement weather for extended periods and subsist on minimal rations available only at irregular intervals. Every effort should be made to limit or reduce the risk of poor conditions on the health and safety of a member with a known medical condition; and 

c. Medical Care Available - Historically, accidental injury, sickness and disease have always depleted military forces to a greater degree than the direct effects of combat. Battles are often sporadic, whereas readiness for combat is an ongoing necessity and the service member is constantly being exposed to disease and injury. Moreover, fully effective medical resources may not be readily available to support these military operations. Whether the situation is an armed conflict or an isolated peacetime posting, the level of medical care required is an important consideration in assessing a member with limitations arising from a known medical condition. The level of medical care required is fundamental to the awarding of an appropriate geographical factor. 

Geographical Factors 

G1 - assigned to the member who has successfully passed the stringent medical requirements for such unique duty as astronaut training; 

G2 - assigned to the member: 

a. who has no geographical limitations due to a medical condition; and 

b. who is considered healthy and, at most, requires only routine and/or periodic medical services (see definitions in Chapter 2, 4.c.). 

G3 - assigned to the member: 

a. who is considered fit for field exercises, sea environment, isolated postings and operational taskings for periods up to six (6) months; 

b. who has a known requirement for scheduled medical service (see definitions in Chapter 2, 4.c.) by an MO but no more frequently than every six (6) months; 

c. whose limitations resulting from a known medical condition do not pose an unacceptable risk to the health and/or safety of the individual or fellow workers in the operational/work environment; 

d. who may require and take prescription medications, the unexpected discontinuance (unavailability) of which will not create an unacceptable risk to the member's health and/or safety; and/or 

who is considered unfit for one specific military environment (i.e., sea, field, operational taskings or isolated postings), for example, members with sea sickness. 

G4 - assigned to the member: 

a. who, because of medical limitations inherent to the medical condition itself or because of the unacceptable risk to the health and / or safety of this person or to fellow workers imposed by the operational environment on the medical condition, is considered unfit for two or more specific military environments (i.e., sea, field, operational taskings or isolated postings); 

b. who may be on prescription medications, the unexpected discontinuance of which, for even a few days, is considered likely to create an unacceptable risk to the health and / or safety of this person (or to co-workers); 

c. who may require close proximity to medical services/ready access to physician-directed medical care; and / or 

d. who generally requires scheduled medical care by a MO more frequently than every six (6) months. 

G5 - assigned to the member: 

a. who requires scheduled specialist medical care more frequently than every six (6) months; and 

b. who is considered unfit for field, sea, isolated postings and / or operational taskings. 

G6 - assigned to the member who is considered unfit for any work environment.


----------



## RDA (12 Oct 2004)

Thank you DrSize for decrypting the "Geographical Factor" enigma!   

Take care


----------



## spenco (13 Oct 2004)

Take a look at this link, it is where DrSize got that info from, plus it has much more useful information.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/engraph/cfp154_chap3_e.asp


----------



## DMOS (13 Oct 2004)

JOHN LEE 27 said:
			
		

> I have some unofficial info about openings for fall Board.
> 
> I "heard"  zero  positions available for CELE and AERE
> SIGNALS - 7
> ...



I'm now officially terrified.  CELE and AERE are the two positions I applied for, and if there are NO openings... that's not what I wanted to hear.  I figured with an '04 Queen's EE degree in hand and a history of physical fitness getting in would be a walk in the park.  Is there any way to find official confirmation on something like this, so I can know right now to start looking for a job again?  And here I thought I found a way to avoid the dog eat dog civilian engineering world I didn't enjoy the past two summers.


----------



## JOHN LEE 27 (4 Nov 2004)

BOARD WILL SIT NEXT MONDAY, NOV 8th


----------



## mony (4 Nov 2004)

K, last time I checked they told me that it was AERE was open. their exact words was: " They ( the Board) doen't meet if there are no openings."


 Does anyone know what is going on?????? :-\  I'm gonna talking the day off tommorrow to physically go and check!!!  :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage:


----------



## mony (5 Nov 2004)

> have some unofficial info about openings for fall Board.
> 
> I "heard"   zero   positions available for CELE and AERE
> SIGNALS - 7
> ...



k I physically went to the MTL recruiting center this morning. They assured me that there are indeed openings for AERE. So I don't know were U guys get Ur sources, or which country recruiting board U called


----------



## jarko (5 Nov 2004)

JOHN LEE 27 said:
			
		

> BOARD WILL SIT NEXT MONDAY, NOV 8th



So if you get chosen in that board will you be sent to the January bmq?? or is there an earlier one??


Thx..


----------



## jeff_au (23 Nov 2004)

Good afternoon everyone!

My name is Jeff, and as you can see I am a second lieutenant. My MOC is SIGNAL OFFICER and has gone through the whole horrific experience with the recruiting center.....just like most of you. I entered in the DEO program in Jan 2004 so if you have any question as to my experience please feel free to let me know (jeff_au@hotmail.com).
Now, let me put some facts on the table....the recruiting process is very long but it's totally worth the wait. As for the CELE air positions.... forget it!! There is basicly only one way to get into this trade....and it is purely internal!! My suggestion is to choose another MOC that you wouldn't mind trying. Rumor has it (and it has been confirmed by many high officials) the CELE(air) trade is over-saturated. They have too many people already in the trade and won't mind loosing a couple if you know what I mean. From my experience, AERE was also closed.... at least for the last year or so. It is possible that it's been re-opened by I am sure the demande will not be that high. As for infantry and amour...well guys I think your in luck....they always need people in these trade and I wish you the best of luck (Gulp!)

As for the selection board procedure, my experience dictate that if you are selected in the November board....chances are you will be starting your basic training in St-Jean de Richilieu, QC at the begining of January 2005. For those who will be starting basic in 2005...have fun and most importantly don't be a loner...work with everyone you can to build an esprit de corps.....they are really big on that!!


Cheers
2Lt Au


----------



## mony (23 Nov 2004)

how about MECH ENG?


----------



## JOHN LEE 27 (24 Nov 2004)

dear jeff au 
how about Signals (84) !!!


----------



## mony (24 Nov 2004)

does anyone know what is the lag time btwn end of DEO board meetings and actually job offer phone call????????  :-\ :-\ :-\ :-\ :-\


----------



## Bograt (24 Nov 2004)

Okay, this is how it goes.

The board met last week. The board gives the files to staffers. Staffers write up the offers and notify regional CFRC centers. (For me it is Halifax). Halifax forwards the offer to the local CFRC office. The CFRC office then contacts you with the offer. Each step can take 1-3 days. When you get the offer, you probably will not be sworn in until after January 1st.

Apparently you can not be on Leave without pay for more than 30 days.

Perhaps we should start a book club while we wait.


----------



## jeff_au (24 Nov 2004)

Good Afternoon everyone,

First of all, I don't work in the recruiting center so I don't have any specific info on the number of candidates that they'll be hiring per board, but what I do know is that certain trades are in destress or in dire needs of people basicly from heresay on the base. So as for any specific trades...I don't know. I do know that all combat arms trades are in destress and so are Signal Officers. As for Mech Eng....I don't know what trade your refering to...either Mechanized Combat Engineers or maybe Electrical and Mechanical Engineer (aka EME). If it's EME then from what my collegues are telling me, the trade still requires people and yes it is open.
As for how long does it usually takes to get the call....well I was on the merit list last november when the board last sat and didn't get the call until 1st or 2nd week of December. From what I heard, I was pretty much the first guy on the calling list (because of my name not my results) so the offers won't come out until then, but definately before the 18 dec 2004 at which point the base basicly shuts down for the holidays.
Once you get an offer, start packing (at least get the joining instructions) and by the first week of Jan 2005 you will be sworn in. I had less than 1 week to pack so don't wait.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rdschultz (24 Nov 2004)

One guy in my platoon is CELE and was up for selection last spring (when I was selected).  From what he and I can gather, the main reason he got accepted for CELE and I didn't (I got SIGS, which I'm happier with anyways) was because CELE was his only choice.


----------



## Bograt (30 Nov 2004)

Bump

Any word ladies and gents?


----------



## Bograt (30 Nov 2004)

Got my call. See y'all in January.  ;D


----------



## mbhabfan (30 Nov 2004)

Congratulations Bograt,  glad you finally got the good news.  Good Luck.


----------

